# tybee island fishing report



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

whiting are bting decently still. TRout also are biting well in a certain hole!!! lots of bait to be had also.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Are you saying there is shrimp in the "hole" or just the regular mullet and wogs?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

No Shrimp!


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

What are wogs?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

secret bait of the south.


----------

